# Servlet killt Server?



## Wikinator (15. Sep 2005)

Ich habe einen kleinen Counter für eine Website geschrieben. Der Counter alleine funktioniert problemlos, nur mit dem Code (zeile für zeile von der website wird ausgelesen und in out geschrieben):

```
PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();
try {
                FileReader file = new FileReader("sebastian.html");
                BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( file );
                String input;
                while ((input = in.readLine()) != null) {
                        out.println( input );
                }
        }
        catch(Exception e) {
                out.println("Fehler");
                e.printStackTrace();
        }
```
stürzt der server (apache tomcat 5.0.28 ) ab, nachdem er die Seite einmal komplett richtig geladen hat. Er ist dann überhaupt nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## krey (15. Sep 2005)

Es sollte schon einen Fehler geben! Was sagen die logs von Tomcat?


----------



## Wikinator (15. Sep 2005)

diese beiden Meldungen:

```
2005-09-15 21:31:06 StandardContext[/jsp-examples]ContextListener: attributeReplaced('org.apache.catalina.WELCOME_FILES', '[Ljava.lang.String;@1579a30')
2005-09-15 21:31:06 StandardContext[/jsp-examples]SessionListener: contextDestroyed()
```


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2005)

Und was haben die JSP-Beispiele mit deinem Servlet zu tun?  ???:L 
(Schliesse das Stream nach dem Lesen)


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2005)

Damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt. Ich meine damit, das InputStream (also die Datei) schliessen.
Sonst ist kein Fehler zu erkennen. Vielleicht fehlt noch "Content-Type" vor der Ausgabe.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Sep 2005)

wie groß ist die datei ? 
den writer mal flushen ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Sep 2005)

würd auch mal ein

out.flush();
out.close();

ans Ende der doGet setzen?


----------



## Wikinator (16. Sep 2005)

danke, close() funktioniert natürlich.
ich wollte erstmal probieren, und dann den finally-block schreiben, bin aber nicht darauf gekommen. sorry!


----------

